# Нужны ноты Ю. Ганцера



## Krakatao (16 Июн 2012)

очень нужны ноты ю. ганцера "VERSIONEN ZU G" "VERSIONS TO G"

к сожалению не знаю как по русски это пьеса называется! 
но пожалуйста если ноты есть скинте на [email protected]

буду очень признательна!!


----------



## AKKO MEN (16 Июн 2012)

У меня есть интересное предложение, давайте в этой теме выкладывать сочинения Ганцера и всю информацию об этом композиторе. Среди его сочинений есть: "Пассакалия", 
"Perpetuum, Fuge und coda", Сюита "Силуэты", "Фантазия 84", "Meccanico", "Версия в соль".


----------



## Krakatao (16 Июн 2012)

http://www.file-upload.net/download-4450546/ganzer_meccanico.pdf.html

ноты для дуэта "Meccanico"

произведения я ищу называется "Версия в соль" ))


----------



## AKKO MEN (16 Июн 2012)

Небольшой архив сочинений Ю. Ганцера 
http://files.mail.ru/SAONAB


----------



## Krakatao (16 Июн 2012)

ну все, теперь только "версия в соль" не хватает))


----------



## AKKO MEN (16 Июн 2012)

Ищем, ищем...у кого-то 100 % есть!


----------



## Ksenia (22 Мар 2015)

Пришлите пожалуйста ноты Ганцера. Очень буду благодарна. [email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN (23 Мар 2015)

<div align="left"></div>


----------

